# A Few Pictures of My Fish and Their Homes



## johnny70 (31 Aug 2008)

L091





Betta smaragdina










































Sparkling Gourami












































































































































































































































Hope you like  :yes:

JOHNNY


----------



## Ed Seeley (31 Aug 2008)

Those Laetacara look even better than when you posted pictures last time Johnny.  Any signs of spawning activity yet?  Wharf had them in stock again and I nearly bought some, but went for Double Red Aggies instead.


----------



## nickyc (31 Aug 2008)

Great pics Johnny.  How many tanks have you got?


----------



## johnny70 (31 Aug 2008)

No Ed, but it turns out I had 2 males, lost one of them   I need a female but Richard can't seem to ID one in their tank, so will wait and see


----------



## johnny70 (31 Aug 2008)

Thanks   9 at the moment


----------



## Ed Seeley (31 Aug 2008)

johnny70 said:
			
		

> No Ed, but it turns out I had 2 males, lost one of them   I need a female but Richard can't seem to ID one in their tank, so will wait and see



Why don't you ask him if you can take a small group and then return the spares.  Your original male will almost certainly pair up with the female that takes his fancy and then you'll be able to remove the rest and return them to the shop.


----------



## johnny70 (31 Aug 2008)

yes thats what I had been thinking, I would need to rehome the rest of the fish in the tank so I had the room, I will speak to him next time i'm down there


----------



## Ed Seeley (31 Aug 2008)

johnny70 said:
			
		

> yes thats what I had been thinking, I would need to rehome the rest of the fish in the tank so I had the room, I will speak to him next time i'm down there



As it's only temporary I think you'd be fine (unless you're _really_ overstocked already  ).  Just up the water changes for a while.  I think you'll find they pair after a few weeks, if not sooner.


----------



## planter (31 Aug 2008)

Nice pics Ed    especialy love the FAT botia.


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Aug 2008)

planter said:
			
		

> Nice pics Ed    especialy love the FAT botia.



Ed??  

Cool pics


----------



## TDI-line (31 Aug 2008)

Great pics Johnny.

9 tanks! Blimey.


----------



## johnny70 (31 Aug 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> 9 tanks! Blimey.



Tell me about it   got another 5 empty


----------



## aaronnorth (31 Aug 2008)

johnny70 said:
			
		

> TDI-line said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



set up your own fish breeding business & a plant nursery (did you ever go ahead with that?)


----------



## johnny70 (31 Aug 2008)

I wish I had the time

We have breeding Kribs, BN Plecs, Apistogramma's, Cherry and Crystal shrimps, Corys all breeding, all helps with the bills when I can trade in at the shop.

Not done the plant nursery yet, still trying to decide if it's really worth it, I do have a tank where I grow on plantlets and trimmings though.

JOHNNY


----------

